# 82 lbs. gone



## jim/se kansas (May 10, 2002)

I have lost 82 lbs. with 7 more to go to reach my goal. I have been doing Weight Watchers in Independence Kansas sence Febuary. The last few pounds are coming off slow. Statrting weight 269 now 187, goal 180.
Be blessed, Jim


----------



## bluetick (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations! That's quite an accomplishment! :clap:


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

AWESOME
:clap: :rock: :bow: :dance:


----------



## dlangland (Jul 7, 2005)

Good for you, Jim. You should be extremely proud of yourself. Deb


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

How wonderful for you, I've used WW to loose about 80 lbs which I've pretty much kept off for 15 years and the critical part of the program is to come. Pay careful attention to the maintenance period and make sure you understand it completely. Don't be surprised if you see some wild weight fluctuations in that time but this is the most critical time to keep a food diary so you'll know exactly what you're eating and how it's affecting your weight. You should be very proud of yourself, how long has it taken you?


----------



## southrngardngal (Oct 18, 2005)

Good going Jim. I know you are feeling happy with yourself. 

Jan


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Way to go, Jim!!! Woohoo. :clap:

That's encouragement for the rest of us. It CAN be done!!!!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

You'll likely continue to loose weight during maintenance anyhow, most who have lost a lot are somewhat fearful of using those extra calories. Which program did you use to loose your weight?


----------

